# Good buy or about average?



## dabeeler (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this "Freud Vertical Raised Panel Set #97-504 E-Direct Price $89.99" a really good price or is it one of those deals that can be found pretty often? 

Don't have an immediate need for the bits but I sometimes purchase stuff for future use when it is one of those deals that is almost too good to pass up. This link describes the bit set: http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_110907.htm. 

Thanks,
David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Living down-under, I'm not familiar with the "normal" US price, but if they were THAT price here I would probably buy several sets knowing that I would make a very good profit re-selling them. I'm sure Bj. will have the definitive answer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

I can't put down Freud router bits they are GREAT bits but they are a bit high in price 

If you are like me I don't use the bits I have all the time, that's to say I will make a project then it maybe a year or two b/4 I use the bit again.

If it holds up well the 1st.time I use it I will buy one more like it the next time I need one more like it...

I have found out the bits from MLCS work well for me but on the other hand I will pay a higher price for bits that I know I will use on hardwood all the time and they will need to work hard from the getgo.

I also like the CMT/Whiteside router bits but they are also a bit high in price also...

I guess it comes down to what you want to use the bits for , like they say buy the best you can...

I have MANY router bits I have cooked some by over working them and the higher price ones cook the same way as the cheaper ones  once they get hot that's it,,,,, tent stakes,,,,,door stops,,,, 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/concealedkits.htm
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/
http://woodworkersworld.net/
http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=router+bits&submit.x=12&submit.y=4
http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZreliableQ2dproducts

=======






dabeeler said:


> Is this "Freud Vertical Raised Panel Set #97-504 E-Direct Price $89.99" a really good price or is it one of those deals that can be found pretty often?
> 
> Don't have an immediate need for the bits but I sometimes purchase stuff for future use when it is one of those deals that is almost too good to pass up. This link describes the bit set: http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_110907.htm.
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

FYI- amazon.com has a price of about $125 for that set.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00007E8XU/ref=pd_sl_aw_aiw-1_home_19262043_2


amazon is not always a 'great price' but it is usually a decent starting point to see what the going price for something is in my opinion.


----------

